# Topic-prominent language



## Marsario

Hei!

Onko tietääksenne suomi sellainen topic-prominent language? (http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Topic-prominent_language)

Ainakin kun luen sellaisten kielten ominaisuudet, mielestäni suomi näyttää olevan topic-prominent...


----------



## altazure

Ei ole, sillä topiikki ei vaikuta lauseen syntaksiin samoin kuin topic-prominent -kielissä, eikä suomessa topiikkia myöskään eroteta morfologisesti kuten esimerkiksi japanin kielessä tehdään.


----------



## Marsario

Hei altazure,

pystyisitkö antamaan esimerkkejä?

Mitä tarkoitat, että topiikki ei vaikuta lauseen syntaksiin? 

Miksi topiikkia on erotettava morfologisesti, jotta kieli olisi topic-prominent? Ymmärtääkseni Kiinassakaan sitä ei eroteta morfologisesti (kiinan merkkejä ei itse asiassa koskaan taivuteta millään tavalla).


----------



## altazure

Tutkin asiaa hieman tarkemmin. Vaikuttaa siltä, että tässäkin on kysymys  siitä, mitä topic-prominentilla tarkalleen ottaen tarkoitetaan.  Perinteisen määritelmän mukaan, jota itse noudatin ja joka pätee  esimerkiksi japanin ja ymmärtääkseni myös kiinan kieleen,  topic-prominent -kielessä topiikki on oma lauseenjäsenensä (oma  yksinkertaistukseni). Tällaista lauserakennetta suomessa ei ole:  esimerkiksi niinsanottu "kaksoissubjekti" ei ole mahdollinen.

Toisaalta  Suomea voidaan myös pitää topic-prominent-kielenä. Vaikka suomessa ei  ole erillistä lauseenjäsentä topiikille, mikä tahansa lauseenjäsen  voidaan topikalisoida siirtämällä se tiettyyn paikkaan  sanajärjestyksessä.

Selailin erilaisia netistä löytämiäni  tutkimuksia, ja vaikuttaa siltä, että suomi on rajatapaus, jossa on  paljon topic-prominent-kielen piirteitä, mutta monet piirteet myös  puuttuvat. Kriteereistä riippuen eri tutkijat ovat eri mieltä siitä,  onko suomi topic-prominent vai ei. Perinteisesti suomea ei kuitenkaan  ole pidetty topic-prominentina.


----------



## Gavril

Päivää Marsario,

Mainitsemasi artikkeli luetteloi nämä "topic-prominent"-kielten luonteenomaiset piirteet:



> They tend to downplay the role of the passive voice,  if a passive construction exists at all,



En tiedä, että passiivimuotoa käytetään paljon vähemmän suomessa kuin sitä ympäröivissä kielissä. On totta, että sanajärjestystä käytetään joskus ilmaisemaan sitä, joka eräissä muissa kielissä ilmaistaisiin passiivimuodolla: esim. lause _Suden tappoi isäntä_ voisi vastata englannin lausetta _The wolf was killed by a farmer_. Silti minusta tuntuu, että passiivimuoto (_syödään, puhutaan_ etc.) on hyvin yleistä suomessa.



> They usually don't have expletives or "dummy subjects" (pleonastic pronouns) like English _it_ in _It's raining_.



Tämä pätee kyllä verbiin "sataa" (ei tietääkseni sanota _se sataa_), mutta en tiedä miten laajalti se pätee koko suomen kieleen.



> They do not have articles, which are another way of indicating old vs. new information.



Suomessa ei ole artikkeliä, mutta jos en erehdy, ero partitiivin ja nominatiivin/akkusatiivin välillä vastaa monissa yhteyksissä määräisen ja epämääräisen (= definite/indefinite) välistä eroa. Vertaa esim. _Sotilaat saapuivat_ / _Saapui sotilaita_, _Join veden_ / _Join vettä_, jne.



> The distinction between subject and object is not reliably marked



Tämä ei nähdäkseni päde suomeen.


----------



## Marsario

Hei Gavril,



> En tiedä, että passiivimuotoa käytetään paljon vähemmän suomessa kuin  sitä ympäröivissä kielissä. On totta, että sanajärjestystä käytetään  joskus ilmaisemaan sitä, joka eräissä muissa kielissä ilmaistaisiin  passiivimuodolla: esim. lause _Suden tappoi isäntä_ voisi vastata englannin lausetta _The wolf was killed by a farmer_. Silti minusta tuntuu, että passiivimuoto (_syödään, puhutaan_ etc.) on hyvin yleistä suomessa.



Saatan olla väärässä, mutta minun mielestäni tämä on todistus, että suomessa olisi ainakin toinen topic-prominent -kielten piirteistä. Passiivia ei siis käytetä suomessa ja jotkut väittävät jopa sen, että passiivia ei olisi olemassa. Kyllä sen merkitystä voidaan ilmaista muilla tavoilla, mutta minusta tuntuu, että olisi järkevämpi analysoida suomen lauseita sanojen pragmaattisen roolin suhteen kuin niitten grammatikaalin roolin suhteen. (En ole varma, että edellinen lause olisi opillisesti oikea joten annan esimerkkin
Se, että voidaan sanoa "Suden tappoi isäntä" ja "Isäntä tappoi suden" lienee todistus, että suomen lause muodostuu tällä tavalla: Topic + Verb + Comment. Eikä seuraavalla tavalla: "Subject + Verb + Object". (Siis ensimmäisessa lauseessa susi on _topic_ ja toisessa _comment_).



> Suomessa ei ole artikkeliä, mutta jos en erehdy, ero partitiivin ja  nominatiivin/akkusatiivin välillä vastaa monissa yhteyksissä määräisen  ja epämääräisen (= definite/indefinite) välistä eroa. Vertaa esim. _Sotilaat saapuivat_ / _Saapui sotilaita_, _Join veden_ / _Join vettä_, jne.



Siis kaikilla kielillä voi ilmaistaa määräisyyttä jollain tavalla mielestäni, jos oikeasti haluaa. Se on vain monimutkaisempi kuin toisella...


> The distinction between subject and object is not reliably marked
> Tämä ei nähdäkseni päde suomeen.



Tämä ei itse asiassa näytä pätevän...


----------



## DrWatson

Marsario said:


> Se, että voidaan sanoa "Suden tappoi isäntä" ja "Isäntä tappoi suden" lienee todistus, että suomen lause muodostuu tällä tavalla: Topic + Verb + Comment. Eikä seuraavalla tavalla: "Subject + Verb + Object". (Siis ensimmäisessa lauseessa susi on _topic_ ja toisessa _comment_).


Mielestäni kyse on ennemminkin topikaalistamisesta kuten altazure jo mainitsikin. Sillä ei ole kieliopin tai syntaksin kannalta relevanssia, vaan se toimii korkeammalla tasolla. En siis pitäisi ehdotustasi käypänä sellaisenaan, vaan sanoisin, että molemmat jäsennystapasi ovat toiminnassa yhtäaikaa: lauseen alku on tyypillisesti topikaalisempi kuin loppu, ja lauseenjäsenet (subjekti, verbi ja objekti) voidaan asetella sinne sen mukaan, mikä niistä halutaan topikaalistaa.



Marsario said:


> Gavril said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The distinction between subject and object is not reliably marked
> Tämä ei nähdäkseni päde suomeen.
> 
> 
> 
> Tämä ei itse asiassa näytä pätevän...
Click to expand...

Vaikka tämä pitääkin yleisesti paikkansa, suomen subjektin ja objektin merkinnässä on mielenkiintoisia yhteneväisyyksiä. Molemmat voivat olla partitiivissa tietyin ehdoin, ja objektikin voi olla nominatiivissa (esim. imperatiivin ja passiivin yhteydessä). Ehkä tämä on yksi syistä, joiden vuoksi suomi luokitellaan topiikkiprominenssin tutkimuksessa rajatapaukseksi.


----------



## Gavril

DrWatson said:


> Mielestäni kyse on ennemminkin topikaalistamisesta kuten altazure jo mainitsikin. Sillä ei ole kieliopin tai syntaksin kannalta relevanssia, vaan se toimii korkeammalla tasolla. En siis pitäisi ehdotustasi käypänä sellaisenaan, vaan sanoisin, että molemmat jäsennystapasi ovat toiminnassa yhtäaikaa: lauseen alku on tyypillisesti topikaalisempi kuin loppu, ja lauseenjäsenet (subjekti, verbi ja objekti) voidaan asetella sinne sen mukaan, mikä niistä halutaan topikaalistaa.



En tiedä kielestä (vaikka sellainen voi olla olemassa), jossa on mahdotonta siirtää tietty lauseenjäsen (oli tämä objekti, subjekti, tai muu) lauseen alkuun/loppuun/jne. painotuksen vuoksi. Kyse on minusta pikemmin siitä, että joissakin kielissä sijamuodot (tai kieliopilliset roolit) ovat tarkemmin merkittyjä kuin muissa, jonka takia sanajärjestyksen muuttaminen vaikuttaa vähemmän lauseen selkeyteen. Siksi voi odottaa, että esim. englannissa topikaalistaminen olisi harvinaisempaa kuin esim. suomessa.

En siis tiedä, tarvitaanko topikkiprominenssin teoria selittämään miksi toisissa kielissä topikaalistetaan enemmän kuin toisissa.



> Vaikka tämä pitääkin yleisesti paikkansa, suomen subjektin ja objektin merkinnässä on mielenkiintoisia yhteneväisyyksiä. Molemmat voivat olla partitiivissa tietyin ehdoin, ja objektikin voi olla nominatiivissa (esim. imperatiivin ja passiivin yhteydessä).



Eikö se kuulu passiiviin (kielestä riippumattomaan) määritelmään, että verbin objekti ilmestyy subjektin sijamuodossa? (Yleisimmin tämä sijamuoto on nominatiivi; suomessa partitiivikin on mahdollista.)


----------



## DrWatson

Gavril said:


> En tiedä kielestä (vaikka sellainen voi olla olemassa), jossa on mahdotonta  siirtää tietty lauseenjäsen (oli tämä objekti, subjekti, tai muu)  lauseen alkuun/loppuun/jne. painotuksen vuoksi. Kyse on minusta pikemmin  siitä, että joissakin kielissä sijamuodot (tai kieliopilliset roolit)  ovat tarkemmin merkittyjä kuin muissa, jonka takia sanajärjestyksen  muuttaminen vaikuttaa vähemmän lauseen selkeyteen. Siksi voi odottaa,  että esim. englannissa topikaalistaminen olisi harvinaisempaa kuin esim.  suomessa.


Olen ymmärtänyt, että runsas kieliopillisten roolien merkintä ei aina tarkoita vapaata sanajärjestystä. Toisaalta taas vähäinen merkintä ei tarkoita tiukkaa sanajärjestystä. En tosin löytänyt tähän hätään lähdettä, mutta asia lienee kuitenkin monitahoisempi. Kuvaamasi kaltainen tendenssi kielissä voi toki olla.


Gavril said:


> Eikö se kuulu passiiviin (kielestä riippumattomaan) määritelmään, että verbin objekti ilmestyy subjektin sijamuodossa? (Yleisimmin tämä sijamuoto on nominatiivi; suomessa partitiivikin on mahdollista.)


Tämä menee ehkä hieman ohi aiheen, mutta: Passiivin määritelmä ei käsittääkseni ole niin yksinkertainen, sillä maailman kielissä esiintyy hyvin monenlaisia konstruktioita, joita voidaan nimittää "passiiveiksi". Passiivin perusmääritelmä, johon yleensä viitataan, kun puhutaan passiivista, taitaa kuitenkin olla indoeurooppalaisista kielistä lähtöisin. Suomen passiivi eroaa IE-kielten passiivista, johon kuuluu se, että aktiiviverbin objekti ylennetään (_promote_) subjektiksi ja alkuperäinen subjekti alennetaan (_demote_) obliikviksi tai hävitetään kokonaan. Suomen passiivistamisessa kuitenkin häviää oikeastaan vain subjekti ja objekti puolestaan säilyy. Tämä on osoitettavissa lauseenjäsenen kieliopillisten ominaisuuksien perusteella (ks. VISK § 1319). Asia ei ole tästä huolimatta ongelmaton, ja siitä kiistellään vieläkin.


----------

